# شهر الأعياد لسنة 2014



## My Rock (15 ديسمبر 2014)

نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، وَمَحَبَّةُ اللهِ، وَشَرِكَةُ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ مَعَ جَمِيعِكُمْ​ 

​ ها قد بدأ شهر الأعياد المجيد  وها نحن نقترب من الإحتفال بيوم ولادة السيد  المسيح، كلمة الله المتجسد.  في هذه الإيام نعيد التأمل والنظر في محبة الله  العظيمة لنا وفي طفل  المذود، نعيش أجواء الميلاد ونعيد ذكرى الميلاد  المجيد.

  نبدأ التحضيرات لشهر الأعياد لنحتفل به  سوياً بالرغم من ما تعانيه  بلداننا وشعوبنا المسيحية  الشرقية من حروب وإضطرابات، مصلين ان ينهي الرب  هذه السنة بخير او يبدأ سنة جديدة تكون سنة سلام وإستقرار وخير على الجميع.

تحضيرنا لهذه الفترة المباركة:



إعادة أفتتاح منتدى شهر الاعياد (رأس السنة) الذي    يفتتح كل شهر 12 من كل سنة. القسم مُخصص لمواضيع الميلاد المجيد الروحية  و   العامة. القسم يشهد نشاطاً رائعاً كل سنة فلا تحرم نفسك من متعة  متابعة   كل جديد في هذا القسم الرائع.


تغيير شكل المنتدى لما يناسب شكل الأعياد و اجوائه   
 
سلام المسيح يملأنا في هذه الايام المباركة.


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2014)

*كل سنه وانت طيب يا روك وكل الاعضاء طيبين ومنتدانا دايما بخير ...*


----------



## كلدانية (15 ديسمبر 2014)

كل سنة وانت بخير وسلام روك 
يارب تكون اعياد ميلاد جميلة 
وسنة مباركة وخير علئ الجميع​


----------



## Molka Molkan (16 ديسمبر 2014)

كل سنة وجميعكم بكل الخير


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 ديسمبر 2014)

*كل سنة وحضرتك طيب 
وكل عضو من اعضاء المنتدي طيبين 
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 ديسمبر 2014)

كل سنه و أنت طيب و كل سنه و الكل طيب. 
و يارب السنه الجايه تبقى سنه جديده مباركه على الكل .


----------



## peace_86 (16 ديسمبر 2014)

*كل عام وانت بخير...
ونصلي للرب بأن يتدخل لوقف العنف..

شكراً عزيزنا روك على تعبك معانا*


----------



## اليعازر (16 ديسمبر 2014)

كل سنة والجميع بألف خير.
.


----------



## أَمَة (16 ديسمبر 2014)

كل سنة وانت طيب يا روك
وجميع الأعضاء والزوار.

مبروك حلة العيد على المنتدى​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 ديسمبر 2014)

كل سنة وحضرتك بالغ خير 
وجميع الاالاخوة الاعضاء بالف خير


----------



## soul & life (16 ديسمبر 2014)

كل سنة و الجميع بخير وسعادة


----------



## النهيسى (16 ديسمبر 2014)

*كل سنه وانتم طيبين
والجميع بخير
آمين*​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (16 ديسمبر 2014)

كل عام وأنتم بخير وبركة وفى ملء النعمة ..


----------



## حبيب يسوع (16 ديسمبر 2014)

كل سنة وجميع الاعضاء بالمنتدى والمشرفين والادارة
بخير وسلام وسعادة


----------



## tamav maria (16 ديسمبر 2014)

كل عيد والجميع بخير 
​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (16 ديسمبر 2014)

*اعياد ميلاد مجيدة مباركة وسنة سعيدة تحل عليكم جميعا الادارة والمشرفين والاعضاء وكل عام وانتم بالف الف خير *


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (16 ديسمبر 2014)

عآم مُبارك علي العالم أجمع .​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 ديسمبر 2014)

*كل سنة وانت طيب 
وكل الاعضاء بخير 
سنة جديدة سعيدة ع الكل 
*​


----------



## روزا فكري (17 ديسمبر 2014)

كل سنه وحضرتك طيب ويارب تكون سنه كلها خير وفرح
علي حضرتك وكل اعضاء المنتدي ومشرفينه​


----------



## Bent el Massih (17 ديسمبر 2014)

*كل سنه وانت والجميع في المنتدى بألف خير​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (21 ديسمبر 2014)

*كل سنة والجميع بخير
نطلب من الرب ان يبعد عدو الخير عن مصر والعراق وسوريا
ويجعلها سنة سعيدة بلا ارهاب​*


----------



## Twin (4 يناير 2015)

*كل سنة والمنتدي كله بخير *​


----------

